# powerd freezes system



## ikreos (Apr 11, 2011)

As the title suggests, starting powerd results in complete system freeze. I can only reboot with a hard power off. I am using a custom kernel. My CPU is an AMD Athlon II X4 640. All relevant drivers are compiled into kernel. All relevant BIOS settings are set. Testing it via CLI before commit to /etc/rc.conf.

[CMD=]uname -a[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD xxxx@xxxx.net 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Sun Apr 10 19:36:53 EDT 2011     xxxx@xxxx@xxxx.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386
```

CPU frequency info

```
dev.cpu.0.freq: 3000
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 3000/25987 2625/22738 2300/18232 2012/15953 1800/15040 1575/13160
 1350/11280 1125/9400 900/7520 800/8507 700/7443 600/6380 500/5316 400/4253 300/3190 200/2126 100/1063
dev.acpi_throttle.0.freq_settings: 10000/-1 8750/-1 7500/-1 6250/-1 5000/-1 3750/-1 2500/-1 1250/-1
dev.cpufreq.0.%driver: cpufreq
dev.cpufreq.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.hwpstate.0.freq_settings: 3000/25987 2300/18232 1800/15040 800/8507
```

When executing
[CMD=]powerd[/CMD]
about 3-5 seconds later the system freezes. I have nothing to go on to track down the problem. Any ideas appreciated. If more info is needed let me know. Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe try disable P4TCC by adding to /boot/loader.conf:


```
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled=1
```

(and then reboot)


----------



## tuhoaja (Apr 11, 2011)

I do have the same problem.  I just upgraded my amd 4850e to 910e, and that brought in the trouble.  If I boot with acpi enabled, the system will freeze within 10 seconds after I start powerd.  If I boot without acpi, it works just fine.  I have an Asus m3a-h hdmi-motherboad(with the latest bios).


----------



## ikreos (Apr 11, 2011)

Well disabling ACPI (should have tried that first) allowed powerd to run and work without freezing my system, but I would still like to find out why it happens with ACPI enabled. Anyone else have similar issues?


----------



## ikreos (Apr 11, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Maybe try disable P4TCC by adding to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Doesn't seem to be present on my system but did lead me to other documentation.


----------



## ikreos (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I re-enabled ACPI and added

```
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
```
to my /boot/loader.conf and it worked. The system doesn't freeze when running powerd. Will be looking at it more closely.


----------



## tuhoaja (Apr 12, 2011)

Disabling the acpi_throttle did its magic for me also.  Running now without freezing.


----------

